# Arbeiten zwei Grafikkarten zusammen



## kubilay (29. März 2003)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine MSI Nvidia MX-400 Karte im Rechner auf ein MSI KT 266PRO Board. Würde es gehen wenn ich eine zweite Grafikkarte ainbaue, an dem ich noch ein Monitor anschliessen kann ? Wenn ja, welche Karten sind geeignet ? Würde es irgend weche Konflikte geben ?


----------



## Paradizogeeko (29. März 2003)

Ich glaube das Thema wurde hier vor kurzer Zeit schon einmal behandelt... müsstest mal suchen


----------



## Paule (29. März 2003)

da gings aber eher um 2 monitore anstatt um 2 grafikkarten


----------



## Kaprolactam (29. März 2003)

Was spricht dagegen, den anderen Thread mit dem selben Thema weiterzuverwenden?


----------

